# Spring Canada Hunting



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering if it was ever considered to hunt resident Canadas in the spring. You hear rumors about August hunts for the resident birds but it seems F&G could set an emergency oder after most of the migrants have passed through. I know that some of the North East States have a Feb Canada Goose hunt that targets resident birds.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

At the request of landowners experiencing depredation, a bill to do just that was introduced in ND last session. Quickly became apperant USFWS would never allow it, so even if "on the books", law would be innefective. Subspecies which are at or below target levels are present at the same time of the spring as the over-target "locals", so out of caution for the other subspecies, a spring hunt would not be allowed. In areas with late winter hunts, this must be b/4 any significant migration of other subspecies.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Dan! I was just thinking that maybe in April/May most if not all of the other subspecies would be gone and most of the residents would be paired up. Maybe it was just another pipe dream! :lol:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

theres a resident Canada here in Arkansas...its in October.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

duckslayer15, ND has an early season in september aimed at reducing the resident Canadian Goose Population as well.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

in ontario we have three hunts for them sept.then last week of jan. And
again on the last week of feb.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow...how many are still around in February?????


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

In canada we can hunt them on the last week of jan. Then again the last
week in feb. :sniper:


----------

